# dumb question re: story hour



## SpiderMonkey (Jun 16, 2003)

uh...so is story hour a specific enworld game, or is it anytime someone wants to post their adventures, or what?  I've never really read any of 'em, so I'm a little clueless.  Would anyone care to provide said clue?


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 16, 2003)

mostly it is serialized episodes of in game events.

 anyone can "play"


----------



## Welverin (Jun 16, 2003)

All by different people. So if you're interested in sharing the events of any campaigns you're involved with write them up and start posting them in your own thread.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 16, 2003)

> or is it anytime someone wants to post their adventures



Yes. 

We also have games played _in_ EN World, but those are in the other Gaming Action forums (i.e., the three forums just below Story Hour).


----------



## the Jester (Jun 19, 2003)

Each story hour is a different campaign as far as I know.

Well, almost- some of them are connected (all three of mine, for instance, are interrelated; I know Arwink's are, too).  There might even be some out there that tell the same story from different points of view- i.e. a dm's version and a player's version.

Some of them are really good reading- I recommend, especially, Sepulchrave II and Piratecat.  And, of course, mine.


----------



## arwink (Jun 19, 2003)

the Jester said:
			
		

> *Well, almost- some of them are connected (all three of mine, for instance, are interrelated; I know Arwink's are, too).  There might even be some out there that tell the same story from different points of view- i.e. a dm's version and a player's version.
> *




There's also In Hextor's Name/Zalich's journal SH, which is two different player perspectives on the same campaign, written by Cappelan and Myself (More by Capellan than me at present, but I'm planning on catching up in a week or three).

I seem to be involved in cross-pollenating SH's left right and centre these days


----------

